# SMS Lingo



## brokenheart (May 10, 2008)

_Heya! Howz u?hope u r f9. n kp smilin, tc._

How often do you find people exchanging pleasantries in this manner?

whether it's all right to converse in the so-called "SMS lingo" ..??

Wats ur take...??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2008)

Hate that talk to the core.I was once a victim of it but then soon recovered to normal mode of conversations.Over the internet it becomes very difficult sometimes to get them.On the mobile phone I can still adjust a bit.It's best to type it out normally.


----------



## karmanya (May 10, 2008)

i believe T9 is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Frankly speaking I detest people that can't be bothered to type out actual words. and despise people that use words like pl0x and LOL in real life.
Just my take


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

I hate people who type like:

hey cn we pla cs nw.. rep fast im host

Those who cant even say "please" are not worth helping.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 10, 2008)

I personally avoid using abbreviations where-ever possible. The only place I consider it okay to use them is where they actually add to the overall theme of something I'm saying. 

When it comes to mobiles, the only time I switch off T9 is when.. well... er.. ummm..


----------



## victor_rambo (May 10, 2008)

The problem with typing an SMS is that you can type as fast as you can type on a keyboard. When I want to type an urgent message, I shall not bother about full forms or abbreviations.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 10, 2008)

Typing with "full forms" takes less time than using SMS Lingo, provided you know how to use T9 efficiently. 

P.S. Abbreviations = short forms.


----------



## codename_romeo (May 11, 2008)

Very true.......  using dictionary service we can actually type much faster than those people who type this kind of lingo


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 11, 2008)

sometimes i think 'ppl' do it due to time constraints or the length of characters allowed per message... or may be because they are habituated!!... anyways.. i hate messaging and my call rates are cheaper than SMS rates!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 11, 2008)

i don't follow that sms lingo
if some one messages that way... just try to read it that's all

all phones now have advanced T9...


----------



## karmanya (May 11, 2008)

Whats even worse than messaging, is when people use numbers and text to speak in MMORPG's. I can  count on one hand the number of times I "healed" someone who  typed pl0x instead of  "please"


----------



## prasad_den (May 11, 2008)

I never use SMS lingo for typing out words, be it in my mobile or PC.. GEnerally, it irritates me when people use this format, especially online - more so because sometimes I just don't understand some words.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

@karmanya

Just curious, what mmorpg do you play?


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2008)

some guy once asked me are u ol? and i replied no and he said you are ol if u replied, i was like WTF! i asked him what is ol he said online


----------



## PcEnthu (May 12, 2008)

SMS lingo is absolutely mandatory for SMS because of the space constraints, especially when someone sends SMS from the internet to mobile


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

I have never and will never use those "lingos" to convey my message. I would rather use Morse code


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2008)

Except when space constraint is on my mind, I avoid the lingos.....if you know how to use T9 efficiently then typing sms will take much less time and effort than usual


----------



## phreak0ut (May 23, 2008)

^+1


----------

